# Enfield 3rd July (NMC Summer Cup)



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There will be both lidded and unlidded *Maxeys for sale at the Enfield show on 3rd July *(NMC Summer Cup), made by Brian Tanner.

£11 lidded
£10 unlidded

Orders can also be taken on the day or you can order through Brian's website at http://www.showcages.co.uk


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonderful i desperately need some of these  Are we able to reserve a couple to be collected and paid for on the day or pay a deposit perhaps ?
Many Thanks
Juliet


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I _*very highly*_ recommend him and endorse his work fully.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Jack thats good to know


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Heather (Loganberry), Lian (Rowangate) and SarahY (Blackthorn Stud) have all had Maxeys from Brian and been very pleased with them, I'm sure they wouldn't mind a PM to ask them about the quality if anyone is thinking of buying.

Juliet, are you entering anything at the show? If so and you have to ring Terry Sales to do so, just let him know how many and of which type you'd like and I'm sure he'll put them to one side with your name on. You can pay on the day


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I will put a recommendation right here!

I was overjoyed with my Maxeys! They are absolutely _perfect_. As an artist and a perfectionist I am very, very quick to find fault (even though it makes me unhappy when I do find it :lol: ) and they really were perfect. Exactly built to spec. Brian himself was a joy to deal with, courteous and thoughtful throughout. And the prices are awesome really. Having tried to make these myself, I would have paid double for someone else to do it :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Sarah, I agree. After I placed my order, I was pretty astonished at how quickly it arrived, how expertly his Maxeys were designed and built, and how little they cost, especially considering they were sent all the way from England to the US. To top it all off, Brian was extraordinarily helpful to me, answering any questions I had very quickly and thoroughly. I think I also would have paid double. I wonder if we're going to get him swamped with orders now!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I can recommend him. When I first contacted him he made a prototype which I compared to a maxey of Lisa Groves. I found the workmanship to be good quality and Brian a very pleasant gentleman to deal with.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a cunning plan (no turnips though, Blackadder fans) about these Maxeys. Brian originally contacted me to see if there were sales tables at shows as I think he was going to try and attend. I said that there weren't sales tables but that I'd ask if we could display some and take orders at Enfield. If it is a success, I plan to ask someone attending Enfield who will be going to the next NMC show (Preston) to take the remainder with them to sell there. The Maxeys will then hopefully go show to show until they are sold, when I'm sure Brian will be happy to supply more. That way experienced fanciers and novices alike will be able to get Maxeys easily. Simples!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mwhahahahahahahaha! Cunning indeed....

In fact, so cunning you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

(for Eddie Izzard fans just think 'Weasel, weasel!!!!')

Aye Sarah, 'tis the best laid plans of mice and men - let's hope they don't go agley!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I will ask Terry to keep me some to one side thankyou for the tip


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

My maxey's are also made by Brian, they are fab!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

maxeys aside, im really looking forward to this show, it will be my first for well over 6 months. It will be great to catch up, I hope lots of people are planning to attend?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

More than usual for an Enfield show I expect Ian as it's a Cup Show


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought you came to the March show Ian? Though I am probably wrong... lol

I am looking forward to next months show too, I probably won't be showing, if I do it will probably only be one mouse lol
But it will be nice to see familiar faces again!! 

W xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I cant wait for the next show


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

No i had hoped to make it in March but I couldnt make it, I also had some issues with my mice not breeding so I had nothing to show, luckily I ahve a few rumpwhites now which just about make the grade.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I am coming to the show, anyone who is this end of the world needing a lift let me know. I will hopefully be bringing Charlie Blanford and maybe Alan Reice, i will ask Emma witcombe too.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Oh my im going to need a bigger car i forgot about Phils mice too!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If anyone needs boxes/carriers made for this show please let me know ASAP. Also if you are looking for harvest mice I can get babies to this show


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am looking...for cute pictures of them!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know of anybody that would have champagnes with good unders?

I won't be showing in July, but I am very much looking forward to seeing a room full of glorious mice!!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack, there are some pics of my young bucks in my for sale thread


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> If anyone needs boxes/carriers made for this show please let me know ASAP. Also if you are looking for harvest mice I can get babies to this show


I would 2 rat size and 2 mouse size carriers please  Also must message Terry re Maxeys


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Who is excited? Meeeee! hehehe


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys 
I had a great day at the Enfield show yesterday, and picked up some fantastic new mice (more than I had expected but some varieties are just too tempting!!). Ill have to get some photos of all my newbies, and I have my fingers crossed for lots of babies soon. 
Also I had what I think is my best result yet with a rumpwhite, BOA Marked (adult). Next step is best marked and making it onto the BIS table. 
It was great to meet more forum members and also catch up with some I had met before. Big thanks to Cait for the harvest mice and SarahC for the brokens.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Were the new Maxeys on display and did anyone buy any?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't see any maxey's for sale... then again, i wasn't looking.  There was lots of lovely mousies in boxes though! hehe

Took a couple of pics... 














































I love candids!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear I look very stern. I think I may have been discussing the very serious issue of whether to have another bacon roll.

I dont think the maxeys were displayed Cait! It wasnt made clear to me that maxeys were available on the day anyway, although I may have just been being oblivious.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I managed to stay pretty much out the pictures, apart from my fat man arms.

There were no maxeys there on display and nothing was meantioned.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I will have to contact Terry and see what went wrong there!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The secret garden said:


> I managed to stay pretty much out the pictures, apart from my fat man arms.


Hehee Well I figured if I pointed the camera at you, you would have run away! Though I would have liked a nice piccy of you and Heather!

Major congratulations again to you for your BIS, and congrats to the lovely Heather for her BOA!

W xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes conrgatulations Heather and Sam. I think Heathers was a cham? What was the BIS?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe the BIS was a u8 Silver buck and the BOA was an Argente Satin Buck... but I may be wrong! lol

W xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there - Sam's BIS was a knockout silver, and my BOA was a cham adult buck. Well done Sammie! 

I also got: BOA self (Adult cham), Best Tan (Adult cham tan), Best Satin (Adult cham), Best AOV (Adult argente) and Best opposite age AOV (U8 argente). I have been playing with my rosettes all weekend - they are HUGE! And are now on the wall in the garage


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Well done Heather, as i said to you at the show your result mis far better than a best in show you had a clean sweep across the board. I am def going to have to get into other sections got my marked i know what im going to do as a AOV when i can get my hands on them.

Really Heather a huge well done, let me right what Phil text me.....

1st text - well you two are the new prima donnas of the mice fancy all hail! LOL!!

2nd text - You should both be judges next year only the very top fanciers win like you have. Then some other stuff.....


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Indeed, we all bow down in the presence of Heather and Sam  You two did so brilliantly!

My beautiful car broke down and had to be towed home... tratallen and I didn't make it back from Enfield until about 9:30pm! Sam, bless her heart, stayed behind for ages trying to help us bump start her down the road. Despite that, we had a lovely day 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I had yet another lovely day at the Enfield show!

It's always so nice to spend time with my "mousey" friends.........and to make more at each show I go to   
I enjoyed the company of all the usual suspects (Sarah, Sam, Heather, Katie etc....) but it was particularly nice to meet another two forum members, Kelly (Laoshu) and Ian (erm.....Ian)!

I've already congratulated the winning duo, but again.........Cest formidables!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Thanks to everyone for a smashing day, but a special big shout out for the lovely Sam of Secret Garden fame, who stayed behind to help SarahY and myself out with the car, even though she had a ridiculously long journey home herself!! Very selfless and kind and much appreciated Sam!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Isnt it nice we have such lovely people in the mouse fancy?
I am proud to know you all and (hopefully? Hehe) call you friends!
And a huge thank you to heather and sam for the gorgeous mice that are now working hard in my stud! Hehe


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahY said:


> My beautiful car broke down and had to be towed home... tratallen and I didn't make it back from Enfield until about 9:30pm! Sam, bless her heart, stayed behind for ages trying to help us bump start her down the road. Despite that, we had a lovely day
> 
> Sarah xxx


After i said goodbye to you guys i went inside and found the people with the cars blocking me in, then i left in a reversing bundle of mayhem - i didn't even look to see if you guys were still there - i assumed you'd be gone! Sorry i didn't notice and stay to give you a hand. Poor car!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> After i said goodbye to you guys i went inside and found the people with the cars blocking me in, then i left in a reversing bundle of mayhem - i didn't even look to see if you guys were still there - i assumed you'd be gone! Sorry i didn't notice and stay to give you a hand. Poor car!


Don't be daft! You'd already gone before it happened!
I doubt that anyone could have helped very much. We had to get towed home.

It was REALLY inconvenient after such a long day but these things can't be helped, and the gigantic pizza that we treated ourselves to at the end helped no end.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

As Katie said friends help each other and i hated the idea of leaving two girls in Enfield by themselves, i offered to take you back with me but you would have had to share the shed with the mice lol.

Heather, you can't see over your huge monster car bonnet lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> Heather, you can't see over your huge monster car bonnet lol


hahaha!!!!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I also had a lovely Day, my only regret was that I didnt get to see the mice that won then large piles of rossetts that Heather and Sam were hindered with! I was going to offer to help them carry them out the door but the temptation not to give them back might of got me in trouble :lol:

It was lovely to see some faces I knew and lovely to meet some more. This was my first show and I felt very welcome and had a really nice day.
Thank you heather for my lovely trio I collected  I am extreamly pleased with them.

I am looking forward to going to one again in the near future and take along a few more to show myself.

Thank you Ian for getting me to come along, I have wanted to go for a couple of years now but never got round to it so the offer of someone to hold my hand so to speak I couldnt refuse :lol:


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

It's true, Heather, your car /is/ the size of Sweden


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes - i can go to the farm shop with the dog, and still have room for 6 sacks of food to go in the mouse mix, plus aubiose  I like it a lot.

Who are you Demon x Slash?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Six sacks of food my god what are you feeding monster mice?


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

It's Emma, Heather


----------

